# Electrical Bits and Bobs from Blighty



## Sasbini.J (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

We are a family in the early stages of organising a move to K.L and are wondering if any of our electrical items will work out there. None of our kitchen appliances are going with us, except the microwave. However everything else we hope to ship: LCD TV, cable set top box, computer gear and old school Hi-Fi. Will we just have to invest in a few converter / transformer thingies?

Any advice would be gratefully appreciated.

Thanks
Sasbini.J


----------



## lacmac (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Sasbini,

Everything will work here and its the same 3-pin sockets as used in UK


----------

